# Faber vs. Pulver



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Who do you got? I got Faber, but I was glad Pulver won tonight.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

eesh I want them both to win, I am really happy for this fight and I think I am even more happy that I am rooting for both guys.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

I want Pulver to win, but I don't see him beating Faber. It would be nice to see him prove me wrong but, Faber's a beast.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think Pulver can win this fight. Faber attacks so much that I defiantly could see him walking right into a left hook. Also this kind of reminds me of Pulver vs Penn 1 where Penn was supposed to be the greatest thing since sliced bread and Pulver upset him. Well with all the hype Mir and the WEC gives Faber a guy who might not be top 3 in his weight class I think Pulver would pull the upset.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I would like Jens to win with a crazy left hook, but I see Faber taking it down, working the GnP and getting a later round stoppage.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

kds13 said:


> I would like Jens to win with a crazy left hook, but I see Faber taking it down, working the GnP and getting a later round stoppage.


I couldnt have said it better myself :thumb02:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I dont think Faber has met anyone as strong or a dangerous as jens on his feet but then Im not all that impressed with the wec guys.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm going for Jens here... I honestly don't see it happening, but I'll be hoping for him. He's definitely got a chance if he can stay on the feet. I just don't see him winning if it goes to the ground.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't see Faber allowing this to become a standup battle. I think Pulver will get put on his back, then Faber will GnP for the TKO.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

I'd be pulling for Faber, but I think Jens would be able to TKO him.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

You guys must think Faber cant take Jens down. I have to disagree.


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

I'll be rooting for Jens, but I think Faber takes this one via brutal GnP.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Lil' Evil via violent standing TKO.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Jens has pretty good td defense, standing it's not even close Jens is easily the better striker.On the ground Faber has the advantage but Jens is such a tough guy and so experienced I see him hanging on to get it stood up and when it's on the feet whoa smile kid cause your going to sleep


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

MetalMunkey said:


> I want Pulver to win, but I don't see him beating Faber. It would be nice to see him prove me wrong but, Faber's a beast.


Yeah.
I don't really know too much about Faber, I've only seen him in last night's event.
So I want Jens to win, and if the old Jens is back, I definitely see him putting up a very good fight.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Faber's biggest skill is that he is never stops attacking. Well sooner or later he's going to walk into a punch. Jens has so much power at 145 (or used to) He's real dangerous and I think he would catch Faber and ruin the Faber vs Kid match up.


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

PrideFan123 said:


> I don't see Faber allowing this to become a standup battle. I think Pulver will get put on his back, then Faber will GnP for the TKO.


Errr...isn't that exactly what our little buddy Cub was gonna do? "I'm gonna kill him" is the exact quote. And before ya'll start...no I don't think that Cub is on the same playing field as Uriah of course. My point is that Cub was supposed to be able to take him down and GnP him as well.

However, tell me ONE person that was looking for Jens to slap that anaconda on Cub the moment he went for the shoot and take down? Look at the (short) fight again...check out the balance and strength that Jens showed in stuffing the take down attempt and then slapping on the submission. I know I wasn't expecting it. 

Jens is every bit good enough to beat Uriah Faber. And don't take me wrong...Faber looked just pretty damned amazing last night (see my other post). He was inventing crap on the fly. But the cat got taken into the second round and nearly to the third (which was new ground for him). 

Jens Pulver is where he NEEDS to be....at 145. He is every bit the beast that Faber is. There is a reason he is called "Lil Evil". And he is just funny as shit. You gotta love the dude.

I take Jens by KO in the 2nd even though I'd love to see Jens take Uriah out into the deep water and see how he fares in the 4th or 5th round of a fight. Jens has been there.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

NavyChief said:


> Errr...isn't that exactly what our little buddy Cub was gonna do?


I have seen Pulver vs Cub, and I believe it was a good showing of Lil Evil's TDD and I sure as hell was not expecting an anaconda choke, but as you said, Cub and Faber are on two different levels. Faber's explosiveness and power will put Pulver in a bad position when they fight. On the ground, I think Pulver has zero chance. Curran couldn't do anything and he had Faber's back for a good 2-3minutes, and he's a Gracie BJJ blackbelt!

I still believe Faber will be able to take down Pulver and GnP him, unless Pulver's TDD proves enough to keep him off the ground where he's able to work his magic. Still thinking Faber by GnP, probably 2nd round.


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> You guys must think Faber cant take Jens down. I have to disagree.


Not at all (at least for me). I just think Jens can get back to his feet.


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

PrideFan123 said:


> I have seen Pulver vs Cub, and I believe it was a good showing of Lil Evil's TDD and I sure as hell was not expecting an anaconda choke, but as you said, Cub and Faber are on two different levels. Faber's explosiveness and power will put Pulver in a bad position when they fight. On the ground, I think Pulver has zero chance. Curran couldn't do anything and he had Faber's back for a good 2-3minutes, and he's a Gracie BJJ blackbelt!
> 
> I still believe Faber will be able to take down Pulver and GnP him, unless Pulver's TDD proves enough to keep him off the ground where he's able to work his magic. Still thinking Faber by GnP, probably 2nd round.



Points well taken. However, I also believe that Jens posseses unusual power at 145 as well. I too was really impressed with just how calm freakin' Uriah looked the whole time he was in that body triangle. Don't get me wrong...I think that Jens has all he could ever possibly handle with Faber but I still think Lil Evil wins this one by knockout in the second.

Jens has always (well...nearly always) been a very focused type of fighter. And he has (as he stated) only one thing on his mind...winning the belt at 145. I just believe in the guy. We'll see. And it should be a barn burner either way. :thumbsup:


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Man this will be an awesome fight as it could easily go either way. Jens on the feet and Urijah on the ground. But I will definitely be rooting for Jens. I want to see Jens get back on top and stay there.


----------



## MMAaddicted01 (Jan 1, 2008)

def agree that this is going to be an awesome fight, i think pulver is a good figher, but urijah is my fav and faber is just an animal in the cage, and yea i think pulver killed cub in the cage and gave Faber something to be scared about but i just dont think pulver will dominate faber like that, first of all because faber hits you from all angles and attacks but he is attacking with such intensity AND is not making fundamental errors...thats how i see it


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

well Pulver will be his biggest test to date. Faber has yet to fight someone with Pulvers experience.


----------



## Thumper75 (Nov 13, 2007)

I think this will be a good fight. Both come from a grappling background. Faber is very quick, explosive where Pulver has got more experience and has developed into a decent striker. 
I am gonna have to give this one to Faber unless it gets past the 3rd. I could see Jens taking it then.


----------



## Knock out (Jan 1, 2007)

This could go either way. As most people have said Faber has the advantage on the ground and Jens has the advantage standing up. Hopefully though this is an awesome fight and lives up to the expectations.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

slapshot said:


> I dont think Faber has met anyone as strong or a dangerous as jens on his feet but then Im not all that impressed with the wec guys.


quoted for truth!!!!

I havent seen much out of them either, the WEC just seems really sloppy to me. The few events I've seen, almost every fight had like 3 guillotines in them and not much else. There are a few good fighters (Filho and Faber and Jens) but from what I've seen, Jens takes this fight by a lot.


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

smart money is on Faber, but I'm rooting(and betting) for Jens. This is going to be a cool fight.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

I really like Pulver, I just don't think this is a good fight for him. I think Urijah's takedowns are too fast for Jens and I think Faber wins via GnP.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

I'd be happy if Jens ones, But I see Faber mandhandling him.


----------



## Hands Inc. (Oct 15, 2007)

I've been very impressed with the past few fight I've seen from Faber. I've got my money on him for sure. When is the fight?


----------



## MMAaddicted01 (Jan 1, 2008)

i actually heard from a rumor on fighting sites and interviews that it should be around march but thats only an estimate i think


----------



## bcbigdawg (Oct 15, 2006)

I see alot of Pulver wins on his feet and alot of Faber wins via GnP...I think Faber pulls a Penn and taps his ass out old school with a rear naked choke


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Im very very surprised by this poll. I think Faber is too much for Jens. One win over Cub doesnt make me a believer in Jens just yet. Although he matchus up pretty well with Faber, I think Faber would finish this fight somehow. hes just so damn scrappy.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Im very very surprised by this poll. I think Faber is too much for Jens. One win over Cub doesnt make me a believer in Jens just yet. Although he matchus up pretty well with Faber, I think Faber would finish this fight somehow. hes just so damn scrappy.


I agree. Pulver has his big punch in this fight and thats it, because he's gonna spend most of his time on his back. He's really gonna have to weather a storm and score a late TKO to win this. 

I got Faber.


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm gonna be pulling for Pulver, but Faber looks nearly unstoppable right now. Faber Just seems to always be in control of the fight even his last match when Curran had his back. Faber's unrelenting pace is hard to prepare for, but so is Pulver's left hand. I'm really looking forward to this fight. It will be big for both fighters this is prob the best competition Urijah has faced and it could be the coming out party for a rejuvenated "Little Evil".


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Gotta go with Faber on this one the man is young and lightning fast and just hard to deal with. Pulver will have his hands full hear I cannot WAIT for this match.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Before Pulvers last fight I would have said Faber without doubt. But he seems very serious. I think it will be close and would not be surprised if Pulver wins.


----------



## Racerboy44 (Jun 24, 2007)

I hope Pulver knocks Faber out cold!!!!


----------



## TheSpartan (Feb 13, 2008)

Faber all the way, he is too fast too strong and too creative for Pulver.


----------

